# Alternative zum GA-H97-HD3



## Ironics (2. Juni 2014)

Hi,
Habe mir bei MF einen neuen PC bestellt, jedoch ist das Mainboard nicht vorrätig und auch der Liefertermin ist unbekannt. 
Hat jemand deshalb eine gute preisliche (bis 80€) Alternative?
Wenn das Mainboard jetzt sehr gut sein sollte, lasse ich es aus der MF Bestellung rausnehmen und kaufe es einfach per Prime auf Amazon  

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2014)

Ich würde 10€ drauflegen.
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ironics (2. Juni 2014)

Okay mach ich dann einfach


----------



## famus900 (5. Juni 2014)

was ist der unterschied zwischen den boards?


----------



## xpSyk (5. Juni 2014)

Ich würde das hier nehmen oder sogar das Pro. http://geizhals.de/1105992


----------



## famus900 (5. Juni 2014)

Es kommen nur Vorschläge 

Gibt es auch mal Gründe dafür warum man dieses oder jenes Board nehmen soll?


----------



## Ironics (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hab meins jetzt eh schon


----------



## hebo89 (12. Juni 2014)

famus900 schrieb:


> was ist der unterschied zwischen den boards?



Das HD3 hat kein M.2 und kein SATA Express.


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde 10€ drauflegen.
> Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


oder das
ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ)

Beide haben den ALC 1150 Soundchip drauf, im Fall des ASRock noch mit Purity Sound 2 Aufwertung und sind mit mehr Phasen für die CPU zur Stromversorgung ausgestattet. Das Asus was zuvor gepostet wurde ist mit schlechterem Soundchip unterwegs. Auch noch eine Überlegung wert wäre das MSI, was im Vergleich drin ist, wenn man viele PWM Lüfter in das Gehäuse einbaut, da es mehrere 4Pin Lüfteranschlüsse hat. Wie auch das ASRock befindet sich eine Erweiterung des ALC1150 drauf mit dem Audio Boost. Vergleich - mit dem ALC 1150er kann man sich eine Soundkarte sparen, sofern man nicht extrem gute Klangqualität will die dann sowieso in die 50€+X Erweiterungskartenkategorie geht.


----------



## somn (12. Juni 2014)

Hast du einen Vergleichstest ALC1150 und ALC 892 parat?
Ich dachte das macht nahezu keinen Unterschied.


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juni 2014)

es gibt keinen direkten Vergleichstest aber hier sind die Datenblätter, da kann man drin stöbern:

AC '97 (PC um die Jahrtausendwende): Analog LINE_OUT SNR: 94dB •Digital DAC SNR: 92dB •Digital ADC SNR: 85dB (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/STAC9752A.pdf)

ALC662 - 5.1 Channel, DACs mit "98" dB SNR, ADCs mit 90 dB SNR  (Uncomplicating the Complicated | Hardware Secrets)
ALC887 - 7.1 Channel, DACs with 97dB Signal-to-Noise Ratio (SNR), ADCs with 90dB SNR  (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC887.pdf) 
ALC892 - 7.1 Channel, DACs with 95dB SNR (A-weighting), ADCs with 90dB SNR (A-weighting) (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC892-CG_DataSheet_1.3.pdf)
ALC898 - 7.1 Channel, DACs with 110dB signal-to-noise ratio (A-weighting),ADCs with 104dB signal-to-noise ratio (A-weighting) (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC898_DataSheet_0.60.pdf)
ALC1150 -  7.1 Channel, Front differential output 115dB Signal-to-Noise ratio (SNR) playback (DAC) quality and 104dB SNR recording (ADC) quality (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC1150-CG_DataSheet_1.0.pdf)

ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) für 30€ hat ein Output Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-Weighted) (Front-out) :105 dB und Input Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-Weighted) :103 dB.
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) für 55€ Output Signal-to-Noise Ratio: 116 dB for Front-out 112dB for other channels und Input Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-Weighted):112dB
ASUS Xonar Essence STX II für 200€ bringt es laut Hersteller auf 124dB SNR

Creative Sound Blaster Audigy FX bulk, PCIe (30SB157000001) für 25€ 106dB SNR
Creative Sound Blaster Z retail, PCIe (70SB150000001) für 70€ 116 dB SNR
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR, PCIe x1 (70SB151000001) für 200€ 124dB SNR


----------

